# 20 gallon long stand???!?



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I’ve been looking for a stand for my 20 gallon long but can’t find anything nice. I have it on a diy stand now but I want to upgrade to a stand with cabinets and maybe a canopy. Anyone know of a good place to look?


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Find someone throwing out a nice cabinet, dresser, or sink cabinet (best one). Gut it carefully so as not to damage the finish, reinforce it with 2x4s from the inside, put it back together again and put something on top to protect it from water (varnish or a sheet of plastic). You can also drill holes in it to run hoses invisibly down to a canister or sump inside the stand, but if you use a sump, you'll need to spray paint the inside or something to protect it from the humidity. Uber cheap, and looks nice and professional, because what you started with already looked nice and professional. You may not even have to reinforce it with a 20. I kept two tens on a dresser for a long time and never had any issues.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Forgive me if you know this, but I don't want to assume...

20 longs usually have a 30x12" footprint. Same as a 29g or 37g tall. So if you see a sweet stand advertised for one of those, it should fit your 20L too


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to necro but I thought it would be helpful for future googlers. 

I have the Petco Brooklyn stand and quite like it. It's sturdy and made of metal. I also made a 'skirt' for it so the the equipment is hidden away. 










It can be found here:

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...rooklyn-metal-tank-stand-29-gallons?rrec=true


----------



## FarPost79 (Apr 11, 2018)

I purchased this stand online from Ikea. I am really happy with it!!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60275812/


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

FarPost79 said:


> I purchased this stand online from Ikea. I am really happy with it!!
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60275812/


Glad you're happy with it; but you might want to rethink using it for any tank larger than 4 or 5 gallons or so as the specs claim the Max load per shelf is only 29 lbs.


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

FarPost79 said:


> I purchased this stand online from Ikea. I am really happy with it!!
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60275812/


This is NOT a suitable stand for a 20G tank.

From the specs:



> Product dimensions
> Width: 30 3/8 "
> Depth: 15 3/8 "
> Height: 30 3/8 "
> ...


A 20 Long is >225lbs/100KG with just water not including substrate, equipment etc.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks to the person that suggested the 29 gallon stand it’s also the same dimensions as a 20 long and I bought this stand can’t go wrong with free shipping also it was easy to assemble and hides away all my equipment. 
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...VjMBkCh0kfgyGEAkYBCABEgIPkPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I have the same shelf. If you put it with the larges piece on the top. You can keep a 20 long on that shelf. I have had one that for that 3 years. no issues.


----------

